# For those about Intel



## mike_cos (Mar 18, 2012)

Mara.. nothing of new.. but always interesting.... just released...


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 18, 2012)

It's also interesting Russian's POV about the Cyber-Strategy....The document was recently released by the Ministry of Defence of Moscow
The document is in the original language but easily translatable into English...

Title is: "The conceptual views on the activities of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the information space"


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 18, 2012)

De nada amigo...


----------

